# Design/plans for oak conservatory/sun room needed



## paddygwalker (Jun 19, 2007)

I am trying to obtain detailed plans to build a lean to style conservatory, out of seasoned oak, with maybe 6" x 6" main support and roof angled at about 22.5 (degrees). Does anyone have a good source for this please?
Many thanks


----------

